# When to use NAC with Dbol?



## Lt. Aldo Raine (May 23, 2014)

When do you guys recommend to start taking NAC on a test C/ dbol cycle, how long, and at what dose?


----------



## Joliver (May 23, 2014)

Take the NAC as soon as you start the dbol.  I usually take 1,800mgs of NAC on a heavy oral cycle.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 23, 2014)

take the NAC at night...it wont interfere with the d bol as much.


----------



## snake (May 23, 2014)

I take 600 mg. in the morning but I'm on a Test only right now. Your dosing; total AAS will adjust things up. Any of my research has shown 1,200 mg to be the middle of the road.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 23, 2014)

snake said:


> I take 600 mg. in the morning but I'm on a Test only right now. Your dosing; total AAS will adjust things up. Any of my research has shown 1,200 mg to be the middle of the road.



Spot-on, Mate. I take 600 Mg in the AM and 600 Mg in the PM.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (May 24, 2014)

thats what i needed to know. Thanks!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2014)

u can take the nac from day 1 or even start it a few weeks early cant hurt..2g 1800mg is a good dose


----------

